# Hey woodcarvers, this will blow your mind!



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

How about this little project for your foyer or man cave?

What a man did with this tree trunk took over four years...

http://truthseekerdaily.com/2013/11...s-is-what-four-years-of-hard-work-looks-like/

.


----------



## M.Schmitz87 (Mar 12, 2013)

Very impressive craftsmanship. 

Not to be that guy, but:

The metric conversion is wrong though. 40ft is 12.192 meter. 
2286 meter would equal 7,440 feet. (What would be even more impressive lol)


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

Wow!!!!!!


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## sylvan19 (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm sure pics don't do it justice! I would love to see that in person a truly incredible master piece.


----------



## jampg (Jan 27, 2007)

That's awesome. What a conversation piece......


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

Norm could do in in 2 years. 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Jimw said:


> Norm could do in in 2 years.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Good for Norm!
I won't be alive long enough to do something like that !
Kudos to the carver!!!


----------

